# Penetration test for hunting.



## subla86a (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi all,

I setup my slingshot with double Theraband Gold today did two shots with some smallish ball bearings no idea of size.

Just wondering from what you can see in the pictures of my shots (which were shot at roughly 2 metres or so) would this sort of penetration be good enough to take down rabbits ,birds etc.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

You have enough rubber, but that ball bearing looks to be rather small. Try to find some 7/16 or 1/2 inch steel. With that ammo, you should be able to penetrate one side of a steel vegetable can. Small birds don't need much, I've killed Robins with a Daisy air gun. The recommended power level for rabbits is about 10 lb/ft, and that combo (double TBG and large steel) should do the trick.

Moving this to the Hunting section.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

How's your accuracy so far? It's not just about hitting your game, it's about ensuring a swift and human kill.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I found that 25-20mm single TBG is quite able to put a 9.5mm steel ball right through a steel tin (baked bean etc.) with a 32" draw. And therefore I'd recon its good to take rabbits if I wanted to (and head shot).

Don't be fooled that more rubber is more power - it can actually result in less...


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

It's all about accuracy


----------



## subla86a (Jan 21, 2017)

brucered said:


> How's your accuracy so far? It's not just about hitting your game, it's about ensuring a swift and human kill.


Accuracy isn't too bad I think I need to retie the pouch to the bands the bands aren't very straight seem to be uneven I tied a lot of strip of Theraband Gold onto the bands to hold the pouch on.


----------



## subla86a (Jan 21, 2017)

Henry the Hermit said:


> You have enough rubber, but that ball bearing looks to be rather small. Try to find some 7/16 or 1/2 inch steel. With that ammo, you should be able to penetrate one side of a steel vegetable can. Small birds don't need much, I've killed Robins with a Daisy air gun. The recommended power level for rabbits is about 10 lb/ft, and that combo (double TBG and large steel) should do the trick.
> 
> Moving this to the Hunting section.


Can you recommend any other ammo that may be a bit better than steel ball bearings for hunting?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Lead ball or beans is IMO about the best material for shot. But steel is super affordable and accessible.

Also roller bearings, cut lengths of steel rod, M8 nuts (can be filled with lead or short sections of threaded bolt). Rod sections and nuts seem to get better penetration due to their hard shoulders.

You'd want to use the same stuff as much as possible - for accuracy's sake.

Though guys in the UK are easily taking rabbit sized game with 9.5mm steel ball. You just have to be accurate - able to hit a golf-ball sized target 80+% of the time at 10m - you need to getting headshots. Your setup looks like its up to the task power-wise. Though with your bands - you could be using 10-12mm steel.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Short of using a rocket Luncher hunting is all about shot placement especially with a slingshot. You probably better off shooting a band set ammo that is not the most powerful mid power and working on accuracy. Then using the most powerful band set that you can't shoot that good at. Super power is ruthless if you have no accuracy with it .


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

subla86a said:


> Henry the Hermit said:
> 
> 
> > You have enough rubber, but that ball bearing looks to be rather small. Try to find some 7/16 or 1/2 inch steel. With that ammo, you should be able to penetrate one side of a steel vegetable can. Small birds don't need much, I've killed Robins with a Daisy air gun. The recommended power level for rabbits is about 10 lb/ft, and that combo (double TBG and large steel) should do the trick.
> ...


Absolutely, .44 or .50 caliber lead. BTW, in some tests I made yesterday, a band set measuring 1/2 x 3/8 x 7.5 inches of .030 latex clocked 185 fps / 9.18 lb/ft, so you have way more rubber than necessary.


----------

